# FET for 2nd baby - less chance?



## beany34

Hi, I've been off the ttc cycle for a while and now we are getting the ball rolling with trying for a sibling for our DD...we were blessed with 5 Frosties (nice surprise last week from clinic as they never told us about the extra 2 they froze on day 6!) but I've been reading articles that suggest if you've had bfp from fresh cycle the Frosties are less likely to work - limited number of good embryos from one cycle or something like that. anyone else heard of tHis or had experiences that would back this theory up?? I'm asking to kind of make sure I don't get my hopes up as I was quite excited after finding out we had almost twice as many embryos as I thought we did!


----------



## pinkfairy2

I hope not! Although I have very very very similar worries. (We have 4 frozen. In fact similar numbers to your donor - 16 eggs, 11 fertilised, 5 made it to blast, 1 transferred, the rest frozen). 

I am so very very worried that our son was the only one from the batch. And that my stupid body might let another potential baby down by being crap and not keeping it safe, or not even allowing it to begin. 

There's a FET chat thread for April/may so come to join us.


----------



## beany34

Thanks for the reply, id love to join the thread i thought i couldjust get started with the fet but i have to re register with the hospital first so waiting on appt with consultant at the end of the month leaving my mimd plenty of time to think of worat case scenarios! Good luck with your cycle i will keep an eye on the group keeping fingera crossed x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sadly I didn't have good news from my own FETs but I do know someone who had a successful fresh cycle, then a successful FET directly afterwards. It absolutely can happen - good luck!


----------



## Molly78

We're in same boat we have one frozen blastocyst from successful cycle, I too have doubts but trying to cling on to the hope that it's worked once and also twins come from one cycle 

My transfer is end of this month. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## littlerosie

Yes it can work. I'm almost 12 weeks pregnant from a FET, have a one year old from the fresh cycle.


----------



## Molly78

Congratulations 😀 and thank you for sharing your positive story. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy x


----------



## Bexh2

Hi

Not quite the same situation, but we got 5 embryos from our first ICSI, our fresh embryo failed for no reason, but now I am 17 weeks pregnant with our first FET. We are hoping we will get a sibling out of the remaining FETs. I have read that some suggest FET's are better as your body hasn't been through all the stress of a full cycle. The clinic should be able to tell you the quality of your embryos x


----------



## beany34

Thanks ladies I think from this I just realised that it's still luck of the draw. At least I know these embryos are capable of turning into a baby and I am capable of carrying a baby. I just kinda wish it was all over so I  could stop wondering and hoping and dreaming...

Thank you and good luck to you all xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Just to say I had twin boys from a fresh ICSI and then twin girls from a FET from the same batch of embies, also I am currently on the 2WW with the last two embies from the same batch!! 

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

My little pink- thank you! And good luck for your Summer FET  

CLP


----------



## beany34

Cutelittlepumpkin - you're insane 2 sets of twins already and going again WOW!! Good luck with OTD, let us know how you get on  

Mylittlepink - I've got my re-registration appointment at the hospital in 2 weeks, am hoping we will be good to go straight away as I just need to get it over with. Have you got many Frosties to 'play with? When might you be thinking to try your first FET?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

beany34 said:


> Cutelittlepumpkin - you're insane 2 sets of twins already and going again WOW!! Good luck with OTD, let us know how you get on
> 
> Mylittlepink - I've got my re-registration appointment at the hospital in 2 weeks, am hoping we will be good to go straight away as I just need to get it over with. Have you got many Frosties to 'play with? When might you be thinking to try your first FET?


Probably, but it's wonderful! LOL  I certainly will 

CLP


----------



## beany34

I wa hoping to be cycling already didn't realise had to see consultant before starting the cycle! I'm hoping whatever consultant says result in us starting with DR injection 2 weeks after our appt (if AF is predictable this month) so hoping for early June transfer, we may be on the same FET cycle board though  

I don't know how ours are stored I'm thinking in 2 batches as had 3 day 5 and 2 day 6 so we can have 2 go's but I also thought they would refreeze any which were viable that weren't used in that cycle?? I don't know much about FET though thinking consultant will depress me with the harsh facts though


----------



## gaynorann

Just thought I'd let you know my outcome from a successful ICSI in 2012 my DS was born in 2013 and we had 2 frozen blasts from that cycle, I'm currently nursing my 12 day old DD from a single FET from the same cycle leaving 1 frostie left so I'm proof that it can happen, good luck with your treatment x


----------



## beany34

Gaynorann that's amazing, congratulations!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

beany34 said:


> Cutelittlepumpkin - you're insane 2 sets of twins already and going again WOW!! Good luck with OTD, let us know how you get on


Hiya, just popped back to say I got a "BFP" last night at 7dp3dt!! It can happen ladies!! 

CLP


----------



## beany34

Wow that was an amazing batch of embryos CONGRATULATIONS!!!

P.s. dont forget to pop back and tell us if it's one or two babies


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Certainly will beany!!   

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I hope it rubs off on you guys too!!


----------



## Molly78

What a fabulous success rate wishing you all the best! Thanks for sharing this story it gives me hope even though we only have one blast so won't be hitting your numbers


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

For your one blast! Molly! 

CLP


----------



## Molly78

Thanks...


----------



## alexandra2008

It can happen my dd was born in 2012 from fresh circle, ds was born in 2014 from frozen embies and my twin boys were born last week from the same bunch from first circle it does work. Good luck to you all.

Alex 
xx


----------



## beany34

Wow congratulations Alexandra! Another one with an amazing bunch on embryos, hope the new boys aren't giving you too much grief  

Molly, I'm so sorry I see from your sig your blast didn't take   hope you're being looked after  

AFM my hopes have been raised which is very nerve wracking as I can't really believe it could be true! Our embies were "fast frozen" so have almost 97% chance of thawing with a 40% chance of working (same ave as fresh) - I was expecting a max of 2 goes with our 5 embies with reduced chance of success and now we might get 4 or even 5 good chances which feels like fab odds so like I say just can't believe it can be true!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

For tomorrow Beany!!! Hope you get some of my luck    


Well done Alexandra!!   


 Molly


CLP


----------



## Molly78

Thanks for your thoughts - i am disappointed but we're going to have another fresh cycle in a few months and are looking into changing clinics as my nhs one has fairly good success rates for fresh but not so good for frozen. I m conscious that we need to spend our money wisely. 

Sounds positive for you Beany! I wish you all the best.... 

Xxx


----------



## beachbaby

Hi, Just to say my fresh cycle was negative, however 3 FET's all resulted in positive results unfortunately due to another issue the first 2 didn't hang around but I got twins on my 3rd FET, once my issues were treated. so without other underlying problems I had a good batch of eggs, I was 37.

Good luck, FET's are so much easier on the body. xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Ladies, 

Scan went well! One little Christmas pudding is growing well!! EDD 30/12/16  

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks mylittlepink

CLP


----------



## beany34

Wow beach baby look at the size of the twins, both bigger than my singleton!!! 

Congrats cutelittlepumpkin, what a Xmas present he/she will be for you   take care xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks Beany


----------



## beany34

Just wanted to update.... I had one of my embies thawed and and transferred, today at 7.5dp5dt I got a BFP!! Bloods get done to confirm on Friday, very early but hopefully it's job done... Except EDD may be April fools day hmmm !!


----------

